# Lobesterific!



## dewetha (Dec 28, 2013)

I final found time to make a lobster tail, I was pondering some shrimp and then Jeff email came about lobster tail and I knew  I had to try it! Great timing Jeff! especially since so many have already tried it, it was just a matter of decent weather and few free hours.

I wanted to do one just for me before i get guests over.work out the process, even though Jeff has it all down, but i never cook a Lobster before. I deviated a little from Jeff's recipe just a little.

I used a different butter recipe. i have a chili-lime butter sauce, my vision was running at 250. i couldn't find my deflector so i went for it anyway. the Kamodo is pretty decent over lump direct at the top rack.

*just fantastic*! i even over cook it a little. I know red lobster isn't the best of anything but I took my mother-inlaw there in Nov. Unless it's a spur of the moment, no more red lobster!

Thanks for looking and if you get a chance try some lobster!

some recipes and pics:

*Vision Komodo grill.*

top rack 
no deflector
250 deg
RO lump
apple wood chinks (2 big ones) 
_items:_

chili-lime butter sauce
8oz frozen lobster tail.
cooking notes. about 20 mins into cook, spread solidified butter on top of tail.

*before:* letting butter solidify,tail skewered, grill getting up to temp.













2013-12-28 14.36.22.jpg



__ dewetha
__ Dec 28, 2013






*finished*













2013-12-28 15.34.56.jpg



__ dewetha
__ Dec 28, 2013






*chili powder recipe*

1/4 cup ground Ancho chile
2 TBS ground Cumin
2 TBS paprika
1 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS salt
1 TBS ground coriander
1 TBS chipotle
2 tsp cayenne
2 tsp ground oregano (Mexican)

  
*Chili - Lime Butter sauce*
½ cup (1 stick) butter, softened
1 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
½ teaspoon chili powder


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2013)

Sure looks good......   Nice job......


Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobster is so fun!!!! That must have been delicious!!! Happy wrap up of 2013!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

